# Feel better when fighting spouse? Kinda...



## Poet (Oct 20, 2012)

I guess we all have days when we feel strong and confident and days when we feel low and pathetic.

Has anyone found they are stronger when they are thinking of their partner as a complete sh1t and rebelling?

On a strong day you don't feel tired, sick or scared of anything?
You have the confidence and energy to deal with everything and you can find your mojo...

Then there are those days you let your spouse closer and drop your guard to find you feel like an exhausted doormat?

I noticed my wife and I are both like this and the kids walk all over us when we're trying to get on! :lol:


----------

